# Lifestyles & Discussion > Personal Security & Defense >  A Break From Seriousness; What's the Best Zombie Gun?

## ghengis86

Time to lighten up a bit and bring some levity to this forum!
Here's the scenario (but feel free to modify in your reply):

You're at your local gun store.  Browsing the inventory you notice a heard of zombies making their way down main street (they can be walking "shaun of the dead" zombies, or crazy fast "28 days/weeks later" zombies, your pick).  Time to save humanity (and your own ass).

Which implement(s) would you pick and why?  You must limit your selections and ammo to that which can easily be carried by a single man.

Remember, zombies only die if you shoot them in the head or blow them to peices.

shotguns have a very high zombie factor.  .223 in 77gr might explode a head but 55gr will only put some small holes in the undead and further piss them off in their search for human flesh.  

Inlcude your own caveats ('if there were 10, i'd choose ____.  if there were 1,000, i'd choose this')

be as creative as you want; make it fun.  we all need to laugh sometimes.  and who knows? there maybe roaming packs fo zombies in the streets before you know it!

----------


## TonySutton

I heard LPs work pretty good.  Just throw them like a frisbee!

----------


## acptulsa

Heard a guy on NPR this morning talking about 'zombie banks', because the banks are so scared to lend they have basically become zombies and don't do what live banks do.

Would silver bullets have a greater effect on Bernanke than lead ones?

----------


## Cowlesy

M-60 Mark 43

----------


## ihsv

For exploding heads, I think I'd have to go with a 12 gauge pump shotgun, either a Mossberg 590 or a Remington 870.

----------


## ghengis86

I'll start.  walking zombies: 12 ga. shotgun, 1911 .45 and as much ammo as i can carry.  i'll be able to outrun them so i'm not worried about long range shooting.  if they get up close and personal, heads will explode.  

running zombies: 12 ga. shotgun and an AK.  the Ak will be as accurate as I need it to be out to 100-200 yards.  the shotgun will hold them off out to 30-50.  any closer and i'm pretty much done for so i don't need a handgun.  if my store has a .50 cal and bullets, i might make the wife carry that so we can do some long distance world saving

edit; wow beat me to it

----------


## TonySutton

20lb LP tanks and road flares!

----------


## ghengis86

> M-60 Mark 43


you can only have that gun if you've got a mad max buggy to mout it to!

----------


## ghengis86

> 20lb LP tanks and road flares!


is this for a few walking zombies?  what if there's a hundred running zombies?

----------


## Toureg89

my romy wasr 10, with 1K rounds i already have, and 10 mags. 

i have a G19, but i think my springfield trp operater will come in more handy, much more power. 

also, forget hallow points, since zombies wont feel any pain. go w/ FMJ. 

if i had the chance of raiding  local shoot straight, less than 2 miles from my house, a bushmaster ar15 carbine, .223. 

rifle/ammo is light, and universal. 

also, i would probably steal someones truck, and run around just running over zombies/friends shooting them from the back.

----------


## PaulineDisciple

There's no competition, the AA-12!

http://www.metacafe.com/watch/108202...matic_shotgun/

----------


## PaulineDisciple

Oh, and check this out, I am not alone in my choice:

http://www.undeadreport.com/2007/12/...pon-of-choice/

----------


## Toureg89

what i would take from the local gun store: 

mossberg generic 12ga. 

loading with slugs 

Saiga 

loaded with buckshot 

glock 21, .45 acp 

loaded with FMJ

glock 18, 9mm, automatic (i doubt they would have any, but its wishful thinking)

loaded with hydrashock 

bushmaster generic ar15 carbine 

loaded with fmj, and i would steal a acog and night optics.

----------


## pcosmar

*This*

http://www.imisp.com/~noveske/shot3.wmv

Though I would prefer it in a left hand model.
http://www.noveskerifleworks.com/

----------


## ghengis86

> There's no competition, the AA-12!
> 
> http://www.metacafe.com/watch/108202...matic_shotgun/


one of these, 50 drum magazines and a ford f-350 super duty with a huge cow catcher bumper; zombie threat neautralized!

if there is a finite amount of zombies (can't bite people and turn them into zombies a la 28 days) I'd look forward to this!  Infinite zombies...I'll need an abram's and some more ammon.

----------


## PatriotLegion

Browning .50 Caliber Machine Gun mounted up on a Jeep Wrangler.
Or for shooting fun the Franchi SPAS-12 w/ plenty of buckshot and some Frag-12 rounds for group encounters.

----------


## Expatriate

For long-range zombie prevention:


When they get within rifle range, this and a truckload of ammo
:


And for backup, a trusty revolver:

----------


## Uriel999

> *This*
> 
> http://www.imisp.com/~noveske/shot3.wmv
> 
> Though I would prefer it in a left hand model.
> http://www.noveskerifleworks.com/


The end of that had a qoute saying "stops jihad on contact." I could not help find that hilarious.

Personally just gotta say this is why I have my MPA Mini 930T  zombies

Now if I was in the gunshop at the time I would say this:



And this:

----------


## Pericles

Gunner! Beehive - Muzzle action, personnel, fire. Delivers 8000 steel flechettes from a M494E3 APERS-T round.

----------


## Athan

> M-60 Mark 43


*_sees video then proceeds to cum, $#@!, piss, and vomit all over computer_*

*I.. PICK.. DAT.. ONE!!!*

----------


## Doktor_Jeep

The guys who made the 2004 version of Dawn of the Dead were correct when they stated that a gun only gets you from one door to the other. 

Now, on this subject, can anyone tell me what the Zombie movies represent, what statement George Romero was trying to make, and how the transition from staggering zombies to running, screaming zombies represents what aspect of American society?


There will be a quiz on this.

----------


## FindLiberty

But for total satisfaction IMO, a couple whacks to the forehead with the ole' crowbar beats the red mist sphere produced by an expensive .50 cal shot to the head.

----------


## coyote_sprit

What kind of Zombies we talking? Left 4 Dead go down in 1 hit zombies? Resident Evil go down after a head shot zombies? Dead Rising just beat the hell out of them zombies?

If it's a 1 hit kill go for a weapon with a lot of ammo, if it's a shot to the head zombie go for a weapon that is stable, if it's a shoot til it dies go for a shot gun or a machine gun.

----------


## Expatriate

On the topic of what zombie movies represent, I found this explanation:




> George A. Romero often says his zombie movies represent how we ignore problems and not all agree to the proper way of solving them.  That is pretty much the focus of Night of the Living Dead.  In the movie you have people debating on the situation, but hardly agree as to how to properly solve the problem, thus it gets worse.


Sounds like a problem that we're pretty familiar with.

----------


## polomertz

The sad thing is I've actually read this book.

----------


## Uriel999

> The guys who made the 2004 version of Dawn of the Dead were correct when they stated that a gun only gets you from one door to the other. 
> 
> Now, on this subject, can anyone tell me what the Zombie movies represent, what statement George Romero was trying to make, and how the transition from staggering zombies to running, screaming zombies represents what aspect of American society?
> 
> 
> There will be a quiz on this.


Well lets see the Night of the Living Dead explores racism in America for one, the original Dawn of the Dead may be an attack against consumerism. Day of the Dead is a commentary on militarism. 

The remake of Dawn and fast zombies I think was just taken from 28 days later. But if you notice in the Dawn some are fast and some are slow. So maybe its the recently dead zombies that can run fast while the older surviving ones are slower.

----------


## Uriel999

> The sad thing is I've actually read this book.


It isn't sad. It is a funny and educational book.  I've read it

----------


## asimplegirl

> And this:


I like how they have the automatic pistol mounted by the slide so that when you fire it, it doesn't eject a round, but will jerk your hand back. LOL.
A revolver would work in that scenario, but...c'mon, that was a funny pic.

The perfect zombie guns:

Walking zombies (i.e. slow)..need to find something sort of simple...like a good double edged ax. 



Or, better yet, a fireman's ax, with a fiberglass handle.  You have an ax, plus a pick. And, if it comes off the handle, the handle will come in handy for bashing heads, as it is indestructible.



 Keep your fire arm as a back up- you want to conserve ammo as much as possible in this scenario.  Also, a 2x4 with nails in it would work.

For running zombies, you don't want close contact.  You are going to want to pick them off at as long a distance as possible....

I'd say a hunting rifle set up...maybe a scoped .30-06, as ammo is plentiful, and easy to scavenge.  With optics you are capable of 300 yard head shots.



with a bi-pod, you can get on your roof, and just pick them off.

Let's say they break the parameter and are getting in, you will need something with iron sights and high capacity, still in a rifle caliber.... I already own an AR and am an AR fan, as you can have so many spare parts on hand, so if it went down, you can fix it and be back to rockin' and rolling.

[IMG][/IMG]
(ours)

Other than that, a good 'ole camel gun of any flavor.  Bulgarian, Romanian, Chinese, any of them..it'll spit bullets and never stop...it will not be as accurate as an AR, but it doesn't have to be taken care of to keep running.



If they get in too close, a shotgun with some good 'ole buckshot would be used in conjunction with a handgun for runners, as if the shot gun needs to be reloaded, you can throw it to someone and shoot with handgun, alternating the two.

----------


## asimplegirl

> It isn't sad. It is a funny and educational book.  I've read it


My hubby owns a copy of this, and as zombies are something we are both interested in, I would suggest ANYONE to get it...it can become a topic of conversation more than you think.

----------


## infinique

If I'm shooting those Corrupt Bankers, I would certainly use a .303 rifle.

----------


## evilfunnystuff

YouTube - Alliance Armament Accelerator 12 gauge pistol

YouTube - 30 round shotgun zombie repellent saiga 12 30 round drum

youtube.com/watch?v=3FpO3_60GJo

----------


## Objectivist

Can't beat redneck engineering.
YouTube - 900 mph Pumpkin

----------


## idiom

Way want a baseball or cricket bat.

No ammo to run out of, no reload time, not splattering of contagious blood.

----------


## nayjevin

> "Zombies melt before my righteous stare."




-- Ron Paul

----------


## silverhawks

You guys and gals are forgetting the essential anti-zombie device.



Groovy.

----------


## evilfunnystuff

> You guys and gals are forgetting the essential anti-zombie device.

----------


## jrkotrla

hehe

but I'd really REALLY like to have one of these on my roof

20mm 4,500 rpm CIWS

----------


## evilfunnystuff

> hehe
> 
> but i'd really really like to have one of these on my roof
> youtube - phalanx (ciws) block 1b lpws testing and firing


$#@!in $#@!

----------


## Jordan

$100 - Mosin Nagant 91/30
$250 - 1320 rounds
$0    - Really tall building 

  Shoot away!

----------


## Sandra

I was told by a wise man to "Buy Smart, Buy S-Mart".

----------


## Uriel999

> You guys and gals are forgetting the essential anti-zombie device.
> 
> 
> 
> Groovy.



LOL! Somebody has been playing gears of war!

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

-t

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

> http://www.brassfetcher.com/images/tacticoolAR15.jpg[/IMG]


that thing looks like it's about to reproduce... 

-t

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

-t

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

-t

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

Improvised cluster bomb... (sorry no pic...)

Another variant was the Mason jar grenade. The safety pin of hand grenades would be pulled and the grenades would be placed in glass Ball Mason jars which would hold back the safety lever. The safety lever would release upon the shattering of the jar and the grenade would detonate. This particular variant was popular with chopper crews, who would use them as improvised anti-personnel cluster bombs during air raids. They were easy to dump out of the flight door over a target, and the thick Ball Mason glass was resistant to premature shattering."

-t

----------


## Jordan

> -t


Whats the point in wearing white if your launcher is black?

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

> Whats the point in wearing white if your launcher is black?


it was just a good pic of the gun and the background is winter...

-t

----------


## eduardo89

Do zombies get destroyed by fire?

----------


## Semper Vigilans

I'd sit somewhere that they couldn't climb and pick off as many as possible with a .308 rifle, like a Savage 10FP. I'd have my sidearm ( XD-45 ) in a tactical thigh holster, and the Maverick M88 Shotty I'm about to pick up ( loaded with 00 Buck ) slung on my back when I had to move from that spot to get to the next one.  Rinse, repeat so long as ammo lasts or I can resupply. 

For general zombie killing, here are my picks:

*Close range:* 12 gauge shotgun of some sort (Maverick M88, Mossberg 500, Remington 870 ) loaded with 00 or 0 buckshot. Carry as many shells as feasible. Run like hell when you get a chance.

Alternatively, a large caliber (10mm, .45ACP), large magazine pistol (~13 rds) would work in a pinch, but the shotty is preferable, since it'd knock any zombies close by back a little bit.

*Medium range:* Some sort of assault rifle ( AR-15, AK47, FAL ), with lots of ammo and a non-telescopic sight, so you can keep an eye on any peripheral zombies. 

*Long range:* "Sniper" rifle or a good long-range hunting rifle ( Remington 700, Savage 10FPS ) in a common caliber (.308 is preferable, you can find it everywhere). .30-06 or .30-30 would be okay as well. Telescopic scope to take long shots of 500+ yards. Having someone close by with an assault rifle would be a good idea, to keep from being overrun.

Remember not to set the zombies on fire or use a bladed weapon on them. Both are BAD ideas.

A Ma-Deuce or SAW would be nice if you could somehow get your hands on one.

----------


## akihabro

GAU-8 baby!  Don't zombies come towards you anyway?  No need to carry the gun just stand near it and they will come into the river of lead.

----------


## Cowlesy

> The sad thing is I've actually read this book.


Unbelievable -- I saw an elderly african american woman reading this book on the subway two weeks ago.

I had to do a double-take "Zombie...Survival Guide.....wow!"

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Unbelievable -- I saw an elderly african american woman reading this book on the subway two weeks ago.
> 
> I had to do a double-take "Zombie...Survival Guide.....wow!"


Lulz...wut?

Word...fail...me.

----------


## Anti Federalist

Long range zombie protection.

YouTube - Bowling Ball Cannon

----------


## NEPA_Revolution

Russian PTRS anti-tank rifle w .50 Desert Eagle.... I think that is sufficient stopping power

----------


## Reason

> Long range zombie protection.
> 
> YouTube - Bowling Ball Cannon


things like this make me happy I live in ca and can go 1/2 an hour to the beach or an hour to the snow or an hour to the desert.

if I ever find myself building bowling ball cannons I will know it's time to adjust my list of leisurely activities

----------


## polomertz

The Wunderwaffe.  Nuff said.
YouTube - COD5 zOmBiE fActOrY uPgRaDeD Wunderwaffe DG 2 With Game Play (HD)

----------


## acptulsa

A phaser.

----------


## amy31416

The AA-12 is absolutely bad-ass, yet so versatile and basic.

YouTube - Automatic shotgun!!!!!!!

It's a miniature grenade launcher too! Freaking neat!

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> Time to lighten up a bit and bring some levity to this forum!
> Here's the scenario (but feel free to modify in your reply):
> 
> You're at your local gun store.  Browsing the inventory you notice a heard of zombies making their way down main street (they can be walking "shaun of the dead" zombies, or crazy fast "28 days/weeks later" zombies, your pick).  Time to save humanity (and your own ass).
> 
> Which implement(s) would you pick and why?  You must limit your selections and ammo to that which can easily be carried by a single man.
> 
> Remember, zombies only die if you shoot them in the head or blow them to peices.
> 
> ...


I haven't even looked at the rest of the thread yet, only the OP, but I would be shocked to my core if someone has not already mentioned the AA-12.

Fully automatic 12 gauge shotgun.  This is shoulder-fired destruction on a cataclysmic level! If you get stuck in Zombie Central, hope you have plenty of ammo -- but nothing will help keep the zombies at bay better than an AA-12!

----------


## burnt cordite

woohoo my first post here an its about zombies to answer the question would be whatever i can grab first from my gun room an my .22 rifle with about 6 bricks of ammo oh an a blanket or tarp to lay on while im on the roof of my house..roofing shegles hurt

----------


## Charlie41

burnt cordite, Welcome.... But please stay off the roof!  

For the long range zombies that have not seen my brain they want to eat.
7MM Mag.

For the elbow to elbow zombies 100-200 yards away.
AK  7.62X39 and my .45 ACP CX4 Storm 

For the hard to knock down zombie 100-200 yards
30-30

For the "O-crap" their in the house
.45 and 9MM  Pistol

For the occasional wandering zombie in the middle of the night
.22 LR
Because there is just no need to wake the neighbors.

----------


## The Dan

Staying within the parameters set by the OP, I would say that most gun stores don't have GAU 8A's hanging on the wall behind the counter.  And just to clarify, 28 Days Later did not have any zombies in it.  The antagonists were very much alive; infected but alive.

Assuming zombies come in a variety of speeds and require headshots (I don't think exploding heads are required, just has to penetrate the brain), burning, or decapitation and weapons have to be easily found in any gun store and carryable (sp); I'd have to say...

.22 LR rifle with high capacity mags.  Perhaps a Ruger 10/22 with as much ammo as I can carry.  I would say 12 ga for the Road Runners and Speedy Gonzalezs but I can't carry as much ammo for it.  A rapid-fire .22 should do the trick just fine.

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

> The AA-12 is absolutely bad-ass, yet so versatile and basic.
> 
> It's a miniature grenade launcher too! Freaking neat!


They (grenades) don't seem that aerodynamic...  note the one fin and predictable drag at base.



Also, this thing is WAY to hungry!

-t

----------

